
Kelloggs use rejected cornflakes to make beer in bid to cut down on food waste - rmason
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/12/05/kelloggs-use-rejected-cornflakes-make-beer-bid-cut-food-waste/
======
chaosbutters314
Classic chemical engineering, reuse and profit from every material stream.

This is how we got the yogurt bites in cereal, they reused the cereal crumbs
at bottoms of ovens instead of trashing them

~~~
0db532a0
Any more food products you know of which use leftovers? I’ve always suspected
jam and juice to be high in leftover content.

~~~
kencausey
I suspect, if not leftover, certainly rejected (for visual appeal if nothing
else) fruit is used in this way. Just as commercially sold 'baby' carrots are
produced from ugly carrots.

------
bediger4000
Wow, rejected cornflakes? I didn't know that anybody bothered to inspect them.
Must be a tedious job.

